# Apprenticeship job placement



## Nbloot (Jan 15, 2021)

Could anyone give me some insight on how the ibew places applicants in jobs? Is each job a matter of a couple weeks or are you a full time employee with the company you are placed with? I’m just trying to understand if I get a job in another town will I need to move my family to that town or will I only be there for a short amount of time?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location. 









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The IBEW local you join as an apprentice covers a particular local jurisdiction. Generally, you have to be able to work anywhere within that jurisdiction throughout your apprenticeship. Locals with an extremely large geographical swath to cover, like I suppose Hawaii, probably have "sections" or something. When you're placed on a job, you generally stay on that job for a year or it's duration, but you could be placed with a shop that will bounce you around from site to site. SOme locals will rotate apprentices from shop to shop as a way for them to work with other people, see how other sites and types of projects are done, so after the apprenticeship ends you've gotten a mash up of different companies, management styles, and met a whole lot of different journeymen who do everything their own way. Makes for a well rounded JW when you turn out.


----------

